# Fluffy Butts Molted



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Parsnip's babies from her first litter were a little fluffier than everyone else's babies. Since she has long guard hairs, I never really thought twice about it. That is, until her second litter. The young does have longer guard hairs than their mother, but the young bucks... well, here they are:


















And individually:
PEW Satin 1









PEW Satin 2









Cranberry (PEW Satin 3)









Cham Satin (sorry, no good photos of him  )









So, am I looking at some kind of a longhair gene that's semi-visible when carried, but more extreme with two doses? I noticed the does are all only slightly fluffier than their mum, but these bucks are just silly they're so poofy. And I was surprised that it came in all at once, with this molt (they'll be five weeks on Monday). Is that normal? They'll have to be separated out some time next week, though they haven't started fighting yet. I'd like to figure out what's going on in the meantime.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

This is pretty normal coat for young angora/longhair babies. They will have very long coats for a bit and then they will moult out to their adult coats and will look more like the mother. It is a simple recessive gene and 2 copies of the allele are required for long/medium hair. The bucks will ALWAYS have better coats than the does though, as they do not have the hormone fluctions of does.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Weird birdlike little things! Fuh-neeee!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, these look like beautiful little clouds. I would so take a few females like this when we exchange! Any such luck?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have two dark champagne does from this litter, though they're not as fluffy of course. They're about the same color as the cham buck up there. They'll be E/e and C/c, just to warn you. I can get photos when the sun comes out again tomorrow, if you like. They're building nests in the tank they're sharing with Parsnip. They've got three nests going at once, each little doe making her own. :roll:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

hmmm. I'm not thrilled with the notion of cham, but I can just as easily breed the color out. Are these technically longhair, or angoras, and they are satin, yes?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The pew in the pictures are angora. Longhair has long guard hairs, but not the other hairs. Those have overall long hairs. I'm trying to breed my angora satin fawn, but she hasn't taken in over two weeks. I know it isn't the male because I added a black fawn to the tub and she will be delivering this week. I'm very pleased with the temperment of the fawns and they came from the same stock as Laigaie's.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They've definitely got great temperament! I had to keep pulling them off my shoulder. They're all satin, for sure. Once the keeper doe is older, I can breed her back to her dad for LHS fawns. So excited to have ended up with longhair! Not what I expected, definitely.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I will just keep you posted. So far one black tan male turned to a self, so that leaves only one from the litter. Thankfully my newest momma has several black males in her litter, so we may have at least two for you to choose from yet.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ho-kay! If you're not enthused about cham, how enthused are you about argente? I guess I didn't see it because I was expecting cham, but when I took the girls out to take their photos today, I blew on their fur to see how long it is, and saw a lovely stripe of dove show up. So, I took Parsnip (the dam) out into the bright light, and blew on her fur. Just barely, right next to the skin, a very very very tiny amount of dovey-bluish-greyishness. Fantastic. :-| And I had so been hoping to avoid the ticked varieties entirely. What with the much longer fur, the undercolor is much more visible on this litter than her last. If you'd like better pics of the undercolor, I can do that, too. At the moment, it just saddens me. Anyway, photos of the fluffy girls.

Girlie #1









Girlie #2









The pair:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

marvellous fur compared to what we have here,I'd be happy regardless of the colour :mrgreen:


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Such floofy little clouds! They're loverly. They make my longhairs look normal coated XD


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Laigaie, you wanted angora and it looks like you got it and some. I hope they don't loose much as adults.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

And I suppose I'll have it in spades, since these are out of Yam! I cannot thank you enough for him. He's been everything I could've hoped for.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Argente is wonderful in satin; I like it almost as much as I do satin fawn. The under color shows through the top because of the hollow translucent hairs on a satin, and it opalesces.


----------

